# Corrugated pipe difficulty?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a grooved surface. It's a little more difficult to slide. You can break your board on anything.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Your edges should be harder than the pipe!!!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

onthefence said:


> Just wondering how corrugated pipe differs from a normal pipe? I've always been afraid to hit them because I feel like a boardslide on one of them is just asking to catch an edge. I see myself getting off-balanced and dipping an edge into one of the sections and just doing all sorts of damage to my edges. *Also wondering what the appeal of them is.. *i guess just a quick pros/cons of hitting them in general =)


they go DAKADAKADAKADAKADAKADAKADAKADAKA....


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

It's a great sound


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was 50/50 one and caught an edge and slammed hard and ate the shit out of my face on the fall. Happened super fast. I"m still VERY gun shy on these. 
Did I mention I was still gun shy on these :scared2:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I separated my shoulder on one =) I mistimed it and caught my edge inside the pipe O_O it was a bad plan by me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

cav0011 said:


> I separated my shoulder on one =) I mistimed it and caught my edge inside the pipe O_O it was a bad plan by me.


if you french-fry when you're supposed to pizza, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

True but at least I got to hear dakadakadakadaka while I hurt myself


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

slyder said:


> I was 50/50 one and caught an edge and slammed hard and ate the shit out of my face on the fall. Happened super fast. I"m still VERY gun shy on these.
> Did I mention I was still gun shy on these :scared2:


How do you catch an edge on one of these doing a 50-50???


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

You don't stay centered and start rotating then freak out?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

My brother slipped out while riding one once. He put his hand down and caught it in the tube... broke his thumb. But it is extremely unlikely to catch an edge board sliding these unless you like go up on your tippy toes.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Haha the corregated pipe is hella fun when you hit it right--yes that sound! I always preferred it to a "real" rail or pipe because it was plastic and less scary and I could 50-50 it pretty good when I started park riding. Then I got too comfortable and tried to hit an ollie on one last year... It was dark and I was greasing it too and caught an edge or slipped off and my thumb got caught between the corregations and I kept going forward. Super bad, totally jacked my thumb either broke it or dislocated like bent back in two places. Now I kinda stay away from those. So not really hard to hit but kinda suck when you crash.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was demo'ing a board and forgot it had nice new edges when I hit the park briefly, and thats all it took. 

board had very sharp edges and the pipe itself had a gash I caught that as well. Kinda the perfect storm.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> True but at least I got to hear dakadakadakadaka while I hurt myself


How long ago was the injury? I ask because I had a worse case scenario separation last season, and i'm a pretty nervous going into this season? 

Also to go with the thread. The sound is awesome, and i'm proof that you can catch and edge and do damage on any rail.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I hurt myself three or four seasons ago. It was a partial tear so not horrible. I tore the other one the next season. I haven't had issues I just make sure to keep the areas muscles strong. 
Also I never got surgery I just did physical therapy


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

slyder said:


> I was demo'ing a board and forgot it had nice new edges when I hit the park briefly, and thats all it took.
> 
> board had very sharp edges and the pipe itself had a gash I caught that as well. Kinda the perfect storm.


Still, the edges should have never been in contact on a 50-50. Must have started sliding sideways and put a lot of pressure on your toes.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> they go DAKADAKADAKADAKADAKADAKADAKADAKA....*aiiiieeee!!!! THUD!*


Fixed that for ya


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> I hurt myself three or four seasons ago. It was a partial tear so not horrible. I tore the other one the next season. I haven't had issues I just make sure to keep the areas muscles strong.
> Also I never got surgery I just did physical therapy


Sounds like you lucked out. I had a complete tear with a degree of dislocation requiring surgery. So i'll be back on the mountain with a bump and a scar this year.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, i got fairly lucky. I will advise to take your PT really seriously and build up the surrounding muscles as well as you can though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wait, you guys are saying that you can get hurt while snowboarding???? Damn!


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Argo said:


> Wait, you guys are saying that you can get hurt while snowboarding???? Damn!


i'm afraid its true. On the bright side the chances are much lower for all the non gapers, while i'm destined gopro my own downfall.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

wrecked my knee on one of these during my first full season, ive hit one or two since and they still scare the shit out of me. no thanks!


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmmm. To DAKADAKDAKADAKA, or to not DAKADAKADAKADAKA... that is the question 

Maybe I'll try to hit one going slow-ish. A lil da..ka..da..ka..da..ka. But then I'm guessing whats the point :shrug:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

onthefence said:


> Hmmm. To DAKADAKDAKADAKA, or to not DAKADAKADAKADAKA... that is the question
> 
> *Maybe I'll try to hit one going slow-ish*. A lil da..ka..da..ka..da..ka. But then I'm guessing whats the point :shrug:


that's when you die. speed makes it easier.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Unexpectedly found myself on one of those last season, first season in the park, scared the shit out of myself, panicked and froze. Wound shooting the board out and bouncing my helmet off the thing with a pretty good sound. Bunch of groms even asked if I was ok :facepalm3: gonna actually try on purpose this year, probably stupidly


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

I just spent some time at our local indoor slope with a corrugated down pipe!
Went for a back board and half way down I caught my edge and flew the rest...
It was the landing that hurt! Lol...


----------



## sdsblackjack (Dec 11, 2019)

onthefence said:


> Just wondering how corrugated pipe differs from a normal pipe? I've always been afraid to hit them because I feel like a boardslide on one of them is just asking to catch an edge. I see myself getting off-balanced and dipping an edge into one of the sections and just doing all sorts of damage to my edges. Also wondering what the appeal of them is.. i guess just a quick pros/cons of hitting them in general =)


They are really fun to ride, slide really well, and make a cool sound, they hurt to fall on tho.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

sdsblackjack said:


> They are really fun to ride, slide really well, and make a cool sound, they hurt to fall on tho.


Ya I cracked a rib last year on one of them


----------

